# Lowrance elite 7 hdi



## fish sandwich (Jul 13, 2012)

Anybody running these units besides me? I love it but was wondering if anyone has had trouble with the auto range? some days it works and some days not. not that big a deal, just use the manual range instead but I find it odd. any input on this?


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an elite 5 and have the same problem sometime.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Mine will loose the depth in shallow water once in a while. It will flash the depth and then zero but not real often. Whats yours doing?

Other than that it works great, I still have alot to learn about it.
I will be posting a Lowrance LMS 332C for sale soon.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i just purchased one.......youtube has alot of good videos on how to use it. and bbcboards.net has some good discussion about it as well.


----------



## fish sandwich (Jul 13, 2012)

I will be trolling along and all the sudden it wont show the depth. go to the menu and put the thing on manual range and it works perfect. can try putting it back to auto range and nothing. go fishing the next day and it goes to auto range by itself when turned on and it works perfect. just about fifty percent of the time it works


----------



## fish sandwich (Jul 13, 2012)

another thing it does that is a little more frustrating is that it shuts itself off in ruff water. No it is not a wiring issue. my buddy purchased the same unit after I started this thread and the first time he used it the thing did both problems that mine has. I think they may have some issues. to much coincidence that the only two that I ever seen work do the exact same thing


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I have this unit and so does a good friend, no issues to report other then his on the locator screen his would only bring up 2 adjustment setting, we did a download on lowrance's site and it works fine, I have had mine on Erie many times now in rough water and no problems, so I would do the latest update and give that a try, and then if it does not correct the problem call lowrance and see what they say.....


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

I have this unit works great other than I can not go faster than like 7/8 mph or the sonar returns are distorted. Any one else have the same issue ? When headed out on plane I have to throttle down. Just a pain ....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## fish sandwich (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks muskyhound I didn't know you could update them


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

The update shows its the same as what was installed at the factory but it cleared up his issue, yours maybe some thing else if its shutting down in rough water, mine was locking up the first few times out but just turned it off and restarted it and it was fine the rest of the day, did that a couple of times and now it healed its self and is fine...


----------

